# Member Central / Community Chat > Awards & Special Events >  RPA awards- Let's brainstorm together- final look on the upcoming RPA awards.

## Kris

Hey guys, the RPA awards are planned to get up on the 1st of July and we want you to have a final look and maybe input.

We would like your suggestions and if you want anything changed or updated or added. Keep in mind not all changes will be accepted and maybe some of them will be considered for the future.

Because we have such limited time window, if anyone has anything to say please post it until the 24th of June.

Immediate things we need in put:
For example, The Arena and battle awards may be needed to be replaced this year since there was not much of activity going on there (for the last two years to be honest), so if you have anything else to replace it with go ahead.
Or maybe do you want some Hall of Fame awards for 1x1 section?

This is the categories we planned for you on the two sections (Members awards and RP awards).

Waiting to hear your input guys  ::D: 

Members awards
RP awards

1. Best new member
2. The prince
3. The princess
4. Most artistic
5. Best sense of humour
6. Sexiest female member
7. Sexiest male member
8. The wink wink nudge nudge award
9. Most likely to rule the world
10. Most likely to become famous
11. Most likely to ramble
12. Kindest member
13. Strangest first impression
14. The perfectionist
15. Shackled to RPA
16. Pocket full of sunshine
17. The chameleon
18. Most likely to change their username
19. Best blogger
20. Meme King
21. Most likely to become a superhero
22. Most Frequent Thread Starter
23. Most likely to get spammed by Juni
24. Nerdiest Member
25. The most likely to survive zombies attack
26. Heart of downtown
27. Best Username
28. Best Signature
29. Most Random
30. Best Creative Writing Thread
31. Best Original Drawing
32. Most likely to Triple Post
33. Most Sarcastic
34. The Mime
1. Best Unfinished RP
2. Best RP to reach the hall of fame
3. Best 1x1 partner
4. Most inspiring writer
5. Most diverse characters creator
6. Best overall GM
7. Most dependable player
8. The novelist
9. Best roleplaying duo
10. Best romantic couple
11. Best arena character
12. Best arena battle
13. Most realistic character
14. Funniest character
15. Best overall character
16. Weirdest character
17. Best antagonist
18. Best hero
19. Best supporting character
20. Vae Victus
21. Best General RP
22. Best Science-Fiction RP
23. Best Fantasy RP
24. Best Parody RP
25. Best Horror RP
26. Most likely to get themselves killed
27. Most Original Storyline
28. Most Loveable character
29. Most Hateable character
30. Most Zealous GM
31. Strangest Roleplay
32. Obsessed With Roleplay
33. Most Dedicated GM
34. Most Original Character
35. Best Overall Writing Style
36. Book-worthy Roleplay
37. Best Friendship
38. Best Rivals
39. Most Exciting Roleplay

----------


## Kris

:*bump*:

----------


## Griff

Is the “most likely to get spammed” award needed?

----------


## Kris

> Is the “most likely to get spammed” award needed?


This award will be changed, as you pointed out it had few problems to be presented this year, with Juni not being around much to spam.

We are considering to change it with another staff member and have it with a different idea for it so we will have another award to give.

More input on the other awards is welcomed  ::D:

----------


## Holeypaladin

The Knight, the Rogue, the Mage, the Priest, and the Barbarian!

It's like a five man band, of hero types.

----------


## Kris

> The Knight, the Rogue, the Mage, the Priest, and the Barbarian!
> 
> It's like a five man band, of hero types.


What do you mean? would it be given to group? or... typical roles or? like is this one award or?

----------


## P.K.

Most likely to break into song!

----------


## Kris

> Most likely to break into song!


 @P.K.;

Ohhh I love this one!

Can you provide more details/ description?

----------


## Holeypaladin

> What do you mean? would it be given to group? or... typical roles or? like is this one award or?


Five different individuals, just like prince and princess.

----------


## Azazeal849

IMHO Vae Victus needs renaming to something more indicative of a player who stays to the bitter end...The Determinator, maybe. :P

If the Rumble needs revamping, perhaps throw the characters together in a non-combat context? Like the judge gives them a random setting and a random objective (solve this problem, help this person, tame this dragon, answer this riddle, convince this person to go on a date, prank this annoying teacher...) and see who makes the most entertaining scene out of it, like a mini 1-to-1 RP?

----------


## Kris

> Five different individuals, just like prince and princess.


I'll consider this.




> If the Rumble needs revamping, perhaps throw the characters together in a non-combat context? Like the judge gives them a random setting and a random objective (solve this problem, help this person, tame this dragon, answer this riddle, convince this person to go on a date, prank this annoying teacher...) and see who makes the most entertaining scene out of it, like a mini 1-to-1 RP?


That can be new way to revive the Rumble in the future for sure.

----------


## P.K.

> @P.K.;
> 
> Ohhh I love this one!
> 
> Can you provide more details/ description?


uh.... 
I don't know.

Do you know someone who loves music? someone who sings along to the radio? Someone you just know would brake into song like a musical? 

Idk xD

----------


## Azazeal849

> That can be new way to revive the Rumble in the future for sure.


Sorry, I’ve just realised you were talking about the Arena section rather than the Rumble!

----------


## Dnafein

I got this idea from a typo i saw. Maybe change the award Meme King to Biggest Memeber?

----------


## Omac

Quick random ideas you could do to sort through the awards/give some custom titles. Maybe we could switch out the awards throughout the years so different ones appear. Like we could add or replace "Most Likely to Survive a Zombie Attack" with "Most Likely to Survive Jurassic Park." or "Alien Invasion." 

Most Likely to Win an RPA Award. They take away a lot of awards, or you just assume they will. 

Oldest Rockstar. A member who has been here for over 3+ years who just screams cool. Kind of like an anti newbie award. 

The Slacker. Unlike the Perfectionist this member tends to go for the fun and easy RP's. We love them anyway though!

Most Likely Not to get a joke. Opposite of the sarcastic award this member tends to have a lot of jokes go over their head. 

The Omac Award. An award given to a member with the username "Omac." 

Most Likely to Eat Toast. This member likes toast, and this award nor the ideas above are centered towards a specific member. 




> Most likely to become a superhero


We don't need this. Not because Siks and I are the only ones to have won it, and not because I don't want anyone else to win.  :.-.:  Really though, we need a "Most Likely to become a Supervillain." 




> Most likely to break into song!


Just going to point out now that if we based this solely on real life I'd be a shoe in.  ::X:  Sometimes I open my mouth first thing in the morning in song. Actually... 

This category is basically a "Pied Piper" type thing. I would have nominated GoldenMyth, Kittybites, or Naraness back in the day. Basically just people who like to sing and are likely to post some of their music or talk about singing or just really like music. 

__

Joking aside some of these ideas could work, and I'm not sure I'm even going to enter this year. I haven't exactly been around much.

----------


## Kris

OMG! Those are cool!

I think I'll use some of them for this year!

----------


## Kris

> IMHO Vae Victus needs renaming to something more indicative of a player who stays to the bitter end...The Determinator, maybe. :P



I may consider a name change in the future, but I gotta say I really love the name as it is, so part of me really want to keep it even though you have a point  :XD: 


More ideas will be welcomed, we still have one more day to go, meanwhile I'm already adjusting few awards.

----------


## Kris

I'm very happy to say 3 new awards were added to the member awards.

2 of the old awards were replaced (or adjusted more to say).

And 2 awards were sadly removed from the RP awards, but I do hope to see them go back in, in the future.

I will leave this thread open one more day for final inputs. Currently we have 37 member awards and 37 RP awards.

Still open for more suggestions and ideas, and really can't wait for the awards to go live  ::D: 

I will leave this thread open until the end of the 24th, so if you guys want to say anything more, now is the time.

----------


## Kris

No new ideas? 

Well okay!

Thanks to all that joined on the discussion. The RPA awards will go live on the 1st of July!

See you all later  ::D:

----------

